# Test/Review of Keeppower 14500 800mAh (Black)



## HKJ (Mar 31, 2012)

[size=+3]Keeppower 14500 800mAh (Black)[/size]







Official specifications:

14500 800mAh Protected Rechargeable Battery
Min Capacity: 750mAh
Typical Capacity: 800mAh
Normal Voltage: 3.7V
Quality Lithium Ion rechargeable cell
In Built Safety Circuitry
Maximum capacity and reliability
High Discharge Rate (Max 2C)
Protection Circuit (Against overcharge, over discharge, over current and short-circuit.)
4.2 volts max voltage and 3.6-3.7 volts nominal voltage.


































The battery has no problem keeping the rated capacity, even the 2A trace is very close to rated capacity.

































[size=+3]Conclusion[/size]

There is not much to say about this battery, with a Sanyo cell inside and a protection at around 3A, I will call it a very good battery.



[size=+3]Notes and links[/size]

Keeppower is a OEM manufacturer, i.e. many of the batteries they produce is sold with other names on them.

The batteries was supplied by Keeppower for review.

How is the test done and how to read the charts
How is a protected LiIon battery constructed
More about button top and flat top batteries


----------



## tobrien (Apr 22, 2012)

i wish they sold through retail, great review!


----------



## RBWNY (Apr 22, 2012)

They sound very reliable. I'd like to buy some, but I guess they're not for sale under the Keeppower name? I guess I'm not understanding why they provide cells for evaluation... that perhaps are only available under one of the other names they produce for?


----------



## space-cowboy (May 21, 2012)

It is old good Sanyo. Most of their cells are top performers.

Thank you HKJ


----------



## sidness (Jun 8, 2012)

Great review thanks, i sent a message to the ebayer who sells the Keeppower 18650's
in the hope they maybe were going to sell the 14500's, but they replied saying no. 

It's such a tease to submit these for review and then not sell them.


----------



## Dubois (Jun 8, 2012)

sidness said:


> Great review thanks, i sent a message to the ebayer who sells the Keeppower 18650's
> in the hope they maybe were going to sell the 14500's, but they replied saying no.
> 
> It's such a tease to submit these for review and then not sell them.



Great minds. I asked about the 16340 cells, and was told the same thing.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 8, 2012)

sidness said:


> Great review thanks, i sent a message to the ebayer who sells the Keeppower 18650's
> in the hope they maybe were going to sell the 14500's, but they replied saying no.
> 
> It's such a tease to submit these for review and then not sell them.



very true


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 8, 2012)

I know they're unprotected, but Orbtronics is selling the Sanyo 840 mHa 14500 cells for $8 a pop and if you buy 4, you get 10% off and shipping is gratis.

They work well in my single cell Xeno E03.

Chris


----------



## HKJ (Jun 9, 2012)

sidness said:


> Great review thanks, i sent a message to the ebayer who sells the Keeppower 18650's
> in the hope they maybe were going to sell the 14500's, but they replied saying no.
> 
> It's such a tease to submit these for review and then not sell them.



Try asking keeppower about it (I do not know what the answer will be).


----------



## sidness (Jun 9, 2012)

HKJ said:


> Try asking keeppower about it (I do not know what the answer will be).



Now thats a good idea.  i'll send a email today.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 26, 2013)

doingoutdoor has these on their site now in a 4-pack for just over $20 now which looks like a great deal IMO (for four cells)


----------



## gopajti (Jul 26, 2013)

tobrien said:


> doingoutdoor has these on their site now in a 4-pack for just over $20 now which looks like a great deal IMO (for four cells)



Good price and if you need you can buy less than four pcs. My batteries shipping time was 4days! This is my record with normal airmail (normally 8-10 days). They use singapore post.

btw 16340 not working with Armytek Partner C1, but perfect for Olight S10.


----------



## Gtamazing (Jul 26, 2013)

tobrien said:


> doingoutdoor has these on their site now in a 4-pack for just over $20 now which looks like a great deal IMO (for four cells)





Wish i would have seen this 3 days ago. Just paid $30 for 4 on ebay. :scowl:


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 26, 2013)

at almost 53mm aren't they too long for certain lights?


----------



## HKJ (Oct 26, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> at almost 53mm aren't they too long for certain lights?



It will be that, but remember that the light must be made for LiIon, before you can use this battery. It has the voltage of 3 NiMH in series!


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 26, 2013)

hi henrik, yes i’ll be using them for Quarks and SC52.
the zebra ZL584 is just 52mm and is already protruding out of the Quark’s body tube slightly. i noticed that the ZL584 has a low-profile nipple
the keeppower seems to have a taller nipple


----------



## Dubois (Oct 26, 2013)

I received a pair of these a few weeks ago from Wallbuys. I'd read a comment that Keeppower will use both Sanyo and DLG ICR14500 cells, so I sent them an email asking if there was any way of telling which I'd received.

Their answer was simple - Keeppower 14500 batteries labelled ""Cell&IC made in Japan" means the cell is Sanyo UR14500P. If there is only "IC made in Japan", that means the cell is DLG ICR14500. Oddly enough the photo on the Wallbuys site shows that they now ship DLG cells, but the ones I were sent (which took 40 days to get to me because of the shipping delays from China) were Sanyo.

I just noticed in your photos in the review, HKJ, that your cells are labelled "IC Made in China". I know your review is over 18 months old, so I just wonder if it is only relatively recently that Keeppower changed their labelling to accommodate the fact that they use more than one cell for their 14500 batteries?


----------



## cliwilnew (Jan 9, 2014)

I just received 2 of the Keeppower 14500 batteries and tried them in a ZL SC52, Eagletac D25A clicky, and 47's QB2A (1xAA body). They worked in the ZL but I felt like I was putting more pressure on the tailcap spring than I care for. Didn't work at all in the 47's. In the Eagletac, only allowed the tailcap on far enough to access group 1 output but would not tighten enough for group 2 (turbo and strobe modes). I'm a little disappointed as it seems that these were going to be great batteries. I just have no lights in which to use them. Anyone have any recommendations on lights that these definitely fit? If so I'll just have to buy a new light. What a shame.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 19, 2014)

My Keeppower 14500 (840mAh) suddenly stopped working in my Zebralight SC52. Tried in my H52w and charger but still nothing. Charger does not charger it at all. I have been using it with my SC52 and D25A Ti(2014) before. It is only roughly two months old. Then I tested it with my D25A Ti and it worked but only with D25A. I was wondering if it somehow got damaged when used with the D25A due to overtightening. As some of you guys know the Keeppower 14500 does not fit entirely in the D25A.

I got first hand experience that these cells are not robust or maybe I am just unlucky. :sigh:


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 20, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if these cells stopped working due to physical damage to the protection circuit from excessive spring pressure. When I recently ordered some unprotected 14500URs from Orbtronic, they sent me protected cells instead. I figured I would try them. But I noticed that the negative terminal was practically flush with the end of the tube! This would almost certainly bind the tail spring, possibly damaging both the battery and the light itself. I promptly sent them back and asked that I get the unprotected cells I ordered in the first place. The unprotected cells fit and work like a charm!


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 20, 2014)

I am considering getting the AW 14500 IMR (600mAh) too especially for my Eagletac D25A Ti(2014) but am somewhat uncertain due to lack of protection and lower capacity. Afraid of over-discharging it. Also looking at AW 14500 (750mAh) protected due to shorter length compared to Keeppower.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 20, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> I am considering getting the AW 14500 IMR (600mAh) too especially for my Eagletac D25A Ti(2014) but am somewhat uncertain due to lack of protection and lower capacity. Afraid of over-discharging it. Also looking at AW 14500 (750mAh) protected due to shorter length compared to Keeppower.



Does the Eagletac D25A have low voltage protection? If so, you don't need protected batteries. Also, if it isn't, you might just want to become more comfortable with using unprotected batteries since there are clearly length issues here.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 20, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> Does the Eagletac D25A have low voltage protection? If so, you don't need protected batteries. Also, if it isn't, you might just want to become more comfortable with using unprotected batteries since there are clearly length issues here.



It seems the cell has contact issues. If I press both ends hard using my Rolson battery tester (for AA/AAA) there is a reading otherwise none.

Unfortunately the Eagletac D25A does not have built-in low voltage protection unlike the Zebralight SC52. Will probably just get both and test them out.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jul 20, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> It seems the cell has contact issues. If I press both ends hard using my Rolson battery tester (for AA/AAA) there is a reading otherwise none.
> 
> Unfortunately the Eagletac D25A does not have built-in low voltage protection unlike the Zebralight SC52. Will probably just get both and test them out.



The behavior you describe is consistent with damage due to excessive physical pressure. Many lights have the positive terminal on the battery maming direct contact with a circuit board. If excessive pressure is placed on the circuit board, the board can become cracked or otherwise damaged. And sometimes, pressure can bring broken parts together, re-establishing contact. I would look further, however.


----------



## meteoritedude (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks again for you hard work. I saw these batteries but was skeptical of mah rating. Looks like a decent battery. Protected output of 3 amps. Nice. My app needs a couple of these in parallel config due to space constraints and wanted to avoid lipo packs.


----------

